# Spring migration is on.



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I’ve seen a huge influx of waterfowl this weekend. This quick warm up with heavy snow pack turning to flood water has been a perfect combination of conditions. General direction of travel has been North. I think that the swans headed out, I’ll miss seeing them. I’ve had several groups fly over at 40 yards or less. What beautiful birds. Lots of duck species passing through. I jumped a snipe yesterday. And lots of sky carp.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Not intended to start something but what is a sky carp? A seagull ?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Geese


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

We've had at least two woodcock behind our house since the snow melted. They fly around at dusk and their "peenting" can be heard well past dark.
Good luck and Happy bird watching !


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Why do people especially the ones that think they are duck hunters call such a sought after bird such a degrading name? Unlike the fish they are great table fair. They should be given the respect that all waterfowl are given. I even respect the lowly merganser. They are good looking birds and very cool to watch come in. The hooded is a nice looking merg and tastes just fine. Their is nothing like watching 3-400 or more Canadas come into the decoys.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Some people who “think that they are duck hunters” who own property and manage habitat for wildlife get tired of fighting the destructive tendencies of geese. Hence the name sky carp.


----------



## ducknut141 (Apr 26, 2017)

Still shows no respect for the bird. What kind of destruction does a carp do? I thought they did good by eating the bottom junk? Geese do not eat bottom junk. I think the those that call them disrespectful names don't have any respect and are just trying to be cool. I know ALLOT of land owners and the only damage I have ever been told of is poop. I understand it is unsightly and mess unless your a golfer what's the harm. REALLY how much can they do with that bill and their wings. It's time for people to show some respect to Canada geese. It wasn't that long ago that you were lucky to get one in a season.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

When i was golfing sure hated all the poop they left behind  
Geese poop can kill a pond


----------



## hageman.2 (Jan 8, 2008)

Muddy said:


> I’ve seen a huge influx of waterfowl this weekend. This quick warm up with heavy snow pack turning to flood water has been a perfect combination of conditions. General direction of travel has been North. I think that the swans headed out, I’ll miss seeing them. I’ve had several groups fly over at 40 yards or less. What beautiful birds. Lots of duck species passing through. I jumped a snipe yesterday. And lots of sky carp.











Canvasbacks and Redheads back in the Sandusky Bay. Scaup too, all eating Gizzard shad...


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

A buddy sent me pictures like above, but of Alumcreek, awesome sight!


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

A Skycarp is a Seagull.
A Goose is a Swamp Donkey.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

Or Sewer Chickens


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

How about mud hen.....
?


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Those nasty geese are the most arrogant birds. Take their sweet time crossing the roads and dont give a hoot who is waiting for them to pass!!


----------



## lawrence1 (Jul 2, 2008)

M R DUCKS said:


> How about mud hen.....
> ?


Coot


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## BowBound (Dec 31, 2010)

Ive aways called gulls "dump ducks" 

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------

